# Another Newbie



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello everyone, just joined this great site this morning. I am also a member of ARC for the last 5 yrs. I just want to introduce myself and say Hello to all, Thanks Rob


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Are you East PA or West? Better yet, who ya root for Steelers or Eagles?


----------



## Geedee (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Rob and welcome to the site


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 24, 2010)

What is ARC


----------



## imalko (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome Rob. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 24, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Welcome to the forum! Are you East PA or West? Better yet, who ya root for Steelers or Eagles?


 from Northeast Pa, I hate the Eagles and tolerate the Steelers just for the fact they are in the AFC. I am a die hard Miami Dolphins Fan


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! 

Dolphinsssssssssssssssssss booooooooooooo hahah


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Rob.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 24, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> What is ARC



Echo that. Guessing Air Reserve Cadet?

Welcome to the site Rob. We Canadians don't get American TLA's ( Three Letter Acronyms).


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2010)

G'day Rob welcome to the forum!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome aboard Rob.

You list a hell of a car and have Ace as an avatar - looking good so far


----------



## Airframes (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England. ARC - Avaition Research Collection, or something similar?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 24, 2010)

G'day Rob, welcome to the forum, stick around and tell us, what is ARC cause we doen under have about 7 meanings for it.


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 24, 2010)

pbfoot said:


> What is ARC


 Aircraft Resource Center, its a great modeling site, check it out


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 24, 2010)

ARC Aircraft Resource Center, check it out you will like it


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 24, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Welcome aboard Rob.
> 
> You list a hell of a car and have Ace as an avatar - looking good so far


Thanks, ya thats my dream car, came close I had a 1971 Roadrunner 440+6 4 speed years and years ago in my teens car is long gone, could shoot myself for letting her go. Ya Ace Rules my first tape I got was KISS Destroyer when I was in 6th grade wat back when. Thaks Rob


----------



## otftch (Jan 24, 2010)

I was gonna say welcome but you hate the Eagles.
Ed


----------



## Njaco (Jan 24, 2010)

otftch said:


> I was gonna say welcome but you hate the Eagles.
> Ed


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2010)

As long as he doesn't hate the Vikings we're good......


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2010)

Ah, another fan of ARC. Are you familiar with Pierre's gooney bird?

Welcome to the forum....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2010)

Knew ARC was something like that which i posted(!), had a few quick views there. Eagles - great band..........or is it something to do with one of those strange games/sports?!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Jan 25, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Rob! Nice to meet ya!


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 25, 2010)

71roadrunner426 said:


> Aircraft Resource Center, its a great modeling site, check it out



Up here ARC is an organization to help people with disabilities get work


----------



## Airframes (Jan 25, 2010)

And in the UK it's the Arthritis Research Council....


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 25, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Knew ARC was something like that which i posted(!), had a few quick views there. Eagles - great band..........or is it something to do with one of those strange games/sports?!!!


No, It's a crappy Pro Football team from here in PA that can't win a Superbowl


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank You everybody for the kind greetings to the site. I feel right at home. Thanks Rob


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 25, 2010)

otftch said:


> I was gonna say welcome but you hate the Eagles.
> Ed


 You can still say Hi, Iam a diehard Flyers fan though if that helps. Rob


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 25, 2010)

71roadrunner426 said:


> You can still say Hi, Iam a diehard Flyers fan though if that helps. Rob



That raises you stock with me I'm a Bruin's fan


----------



## Heinz (Jan 27, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jan 27, 2010)

Greetings and welcome from New Jersey. If it helps I hate the Steelers. GO Patriots


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 27, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Greetings and welcome from New Jersey. If it helps I hate the Steelers. GO Patriots


 Thank you for the welcome, but the Patriots are my arch enemy,I.m a Dolphins fan. Don't mind the Steelers because they are an AFC team, I just HATE the Eagles.


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Welcome! A warbird fan AND a Mopar fan! Welcome aboard from another Moparite!


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 27, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Welcome! A warbird fan AND a Mopar fan! Welcome aboard from another Moparite!


 Thank you, it's always great to meet another Mother Mopar Fan 

M-move O-over P-power A-approaching R- rapidly


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 28, 2010)

Not a big Mopar fan but I am a Dolphins fan from way back.
Bob Griese, Larry Csonka, Jim Kiick, Mercury Morris, Nat Moore, Nick Buoniconti era.

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 28, 2010)

wheelsup_cavu said:


> Not a big Mopar fan but I am a Dolphins fan from way back.
> Bob Griese, Larry Csonka, Jim Kiick, Mercury Morris, Nat Moore, Nick Buoniconti era.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum. 8) hey what abouy Manny Fernandez and Jake Scott, Paul Warfield I was to young then. I have to go with Marino, Joe Rose and the Marx Brothers and Richmond Webb. Never saw the win a superbowl but unfortunatly I've watched them lose two, maybe soon they will win a couple


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Jan 31, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> Welcome aboard, Rob! Nice to meet ya!


Thank you ,good to meet you to


----------



## Messy1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Any pics of any cars or projects? I unfortunately had to sell my Mopar project I was working on earlier this year.


----------



## 71roadrunner426 (Feb 1, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Any pics of any cars or projects? I unfortunately had to sell my Mopar project I was working on earlier this year.


 no unfortunatly my Roadrunner was sold over 20yrs ago, still sickens me that I got rid of it' I havent gottten around to start any models yet after moving back to Pa from Florida. I'm trying to buy my aftermarket Items for some of my kits. I started my Hasegawa 1/48 A-7E Corsair right before the big move back to Pa


----------

